# MacBook Blue Screen of Death



## jsmall (Jul 25, 2009)

I've had my mac for a little over two years now. I was downloading the latest version of Firefox and was asked to reboot. It seemed natural to me until the system restarted.

The login window was slow to load then when it finally loaded I got the dreaded blue screen of death. My mouse works but nothing loads. Just my mouse and the blue screen.

Any suggestions?


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

hi welcome to TSG!
when you turn the computer on, hold down the shift key, this will go into safe boot.
this will also take ALOT longer than it usually takes to boot, so be patient.


----------



## ranjithts (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi there,
I am sure this link will give u complete instructions to resolve ur issue
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1417
Post back with the results

Good Luck


----------



## jsmall (Jul 25, 2009)

ranjithts,

Thanks for the link. I booted up in safe mode which took me a black screen with script. It continued for about 5 hours doing something that looked like a system check. Whne it was clear the the "check" was done I rebooted and got the same results except this time it continued for only an hour or so.

I'm not really sure what to do now. The directions on the apple link are clear but I'm not sure what the script on my notebook is telling me.


----------



## ranjithts (Jul 13, 2009)

ok fine i think the script mess was not clear enough...

Is it possible for u to post the mess which came up after u did the test

or else u can try booting from the disk as i have said before

put the disc in the computer and while u turn on press and hold the c key untill u get a setup screen

Select ur language and in the next screen at the top menu bar click on utiilities and select disk utility
select ur mac hard drive in the window and select repair disk probably this shud give u more info abt whats happening

Good Luck


----------

